

Automated Captcha cracking on the rise - dangoldin
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/04/30/AR2008043003704.html

======
epall
Why oh why are we still depending on optical character recognition to tell
people and computers apart? There are so many visual things people can do well
and computers can't. Just look at KittenAuth! Granted, you need something with
pretty bad odds for random guessing, but it seems to me people aren't thinking
outside the box enough on this one.

